# 5000 iu HCG



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Just completed a cycle of Test and Tren which all in all lasted 12 weeks. Although i ran an A.I, I was unuable to source any HCG to run throughout the cycle. I fearing i'm gonna be pretty shut down but thankfully i've now managed to get hold of some HCG - Alpha Pharma Vitagon, 3 seperate doses of 5000 iu.

The thing is, i cant mix it and store it as per the guide lines in the sticky thread, got nowhere to keep it refridgerated as nobody knows im on gear so i was wondering if taking 5000 iu's once a week would do a good enough job of firing the little fellas back up along with the usual Clomid / Nolva pct.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

I now run 500iu of HCG a week while on cycle and that is enough for me. I have also run HCG like you have suggested when after running a cycle with out HCG I did 5 shots of 5000iu over 5 weeks. That was a few years ago. Had no problems with recovery.

You should be storing your unmixed HCG in the fridge until needed.

Just remember without blood tests it's all a guessing game.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Im not sure id like to shoot 5000iu at once.

Id perhaps split it into 2. Shoot 2500iu twice weekly.

You could get away with keeping a preloaded slin in an alchol wiped tub in a cold place for a few days.....cellar, attic, shed, boot


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cheers guy's thats great info, thanks for replying, my cars always freezing cold so could possibly store it in the boot, nice idea. :thumb:


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

just do pct, hcg is a new concept just like pct. Classics came off but they did not do pct cannot be that bad as arnold has a love child.


----------



## juniorp (Jan 20, 2009)

I shot 2500iu x 3 after my last cycle and the boys were back on line in preparation for PCT. I will add though I gained a silly amount of water and nipples ached like fook, no lumps developed though. Shooting it at 5000iu would scare me.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I always recommend 500ius once a weel, keeps the ball shrinkage away.

Using super high doses of anything even hcg at the end of a cycle is not the best protocol IMO, an even using AI's it still gave me gyno symptoms when I was first experiemnting with different methods of hcg usage.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Mate don't go shooting 5000ius of hcg Jesus.

Mix it keep it in your boot it will stay stable in there

And shoot 1000iu once a week rather than 500iu split


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i've shot 5000 iu's at once quite a few times before(yrs ago when i knew no better)and came to no harm but obviously 1000 iu's pw would be better.

although if you haven't used it through your cycle it might take a bit more of a kick start so i would maybe go for 2500 iu's e4d or something similar.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Read mars sticky on it mate, loads of great options.

Im not 100%certain, but i reckon the best option for you was the blast method where you take the full 5000iu once a week leading up to your pct.

Obviously all the answers heres saying shoot 500iu a week during are pretty useless here, as your saying you have gone through cycle without it.

So Id advise you to read mars sticky on it and take your own views on it.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> Read mars sticky on it mate, loads of great options.
> 
> Im not 100%certain, but i reckon the best option for you was the blast method where you take the full 5000iu once a week leading up to your pct.
> 
> ...


Yes mars sticky on this topic is very informative. however be wary of high doses if your prone to gyno.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

What about a cool box, get them for about£10 then just keep refreezing the block that comes with it..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

0000_soldier said:


> just do pct, hcg is a new concept just like pct. Classics came off but they did not do pct cannot be that bad as arnold has a love child.


You obviously have very little idea of the importance of keeping the testes functioning whilst on cycle.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

0000_soldier said:


> just do pct, hcg is a new concept just like pct. Classics came off but they did not do pct cannot be that bad as arnold has a love child.


Fcuk me hcg and nova pct has been around for donkeys, as has running hcg on cycle,


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

0000_soldier said:


> just do pct, hcg is a new concept just like pct. Classics came off but they did not do pct cannot be that bad as arnold has a love child.


Hcg is a new concept ?? No it isn't at all.Plus Hcg is done prior to PCT too


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, there's some really good advice there. Think i'll take 2500ui each shot (purely cos i didnt run hcg on cycle) and store in a cool box. Wasnt sure how the missus would react to me being on gear so didnt tell her, same goes for the hcg, cant have it in the house. Maybe when my balls grow back i'll be man enough to fess up ha ha.


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

I use 6x2000iu EOD 2 weeks after last jab (can change depending whats been used) alongside SERM's. Works really well for me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, because you didnt run it during your cycle you dont have much choice.

HCG can be ran post cycle if you didnt get any in you during your cycle.

Testicular function is the most important part of recovery.

I would run 2500iu EOD till you run out.

Nolva start at 20mg ED

I would run clomid at 100mg ED as well

You didn't say how much or what ester so this needs to be addressed.

What did you use and how much?

Then we can figure out the start date.


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Hackskii,

My cycle was:

Weeks 1 - 10 - 2ml (2 x shots of) Test 400 which is 150mg Test E, 150mg Test Cyp, 100mg Prop per ml, so basically 800mg in total p/w.

Weeks 1 - 10 - 2ml Tri Tren 180 which is 60mg Tren E, 60mg Tren Ace and 60mg Tren Hex per ml, so 360mg in total p/w.

Weeks 1 - 12 - 60mg ed Anavar as a bridge to my PCT.

Weeks 1 - 12 - 0.5mg Adex ed.

On my final week now and have the HCG aswell as 20mg tabs of Tamoxifen and 50mg tabs Clomid.

Thanks again.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if you had a fridge I would do this.

Now considering you have 15000iu HCG I would do it this way.

All starting day 21 from last jab of your gear.

20mg clomid ED for 45 days

100mg clomid (50mg morning, 50mg evening) ED for 30 days

2500iu HCG EOD x 6

It would be best to refrigerate that after you mix the water with the HCG


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's awesome, thanks Hackskii. Yeah, i do need a fridge really! Think i might come clean to the mrs about taking steroids, i reckon i can present an informative, intelligent argument on the positives of taking them V's the negatives. So hopefully i wont have to be sneaking around in the future instead of blaming the protein powder for the sudden increase of 15lbs on my frame.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

hcg is also used in some new fangled "diet" (i don't beleive it works but it is being promoted on youtube etc) tell her you're trying to get ripped and it's part of your diet.....


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

bigpit said:


> hcg is also used in some new fangled "diet" (i don't beleive it works but it is being promoted on youtube etc) tell her you're trying to get ripped and it's part of your diet.....


Yeah but if she gets clever she can look it up and the hcg diet consists of 250iu's a day and 500 calories a day. He'd prob eat that at breakfast!!! ;-)


----------



## nightshiftboy (Apr 26, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> Yeah but if she gets clever she can look it up and the hcg diet consists of 250iu's a day and 500 calories a day. He'd prob eat that at breakfast!!! ;-)


Yeah, it'd be hard trying make a 6 egg omelette and a protein shake last all day! :tongue:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigpit said:


> hcg is also used in some new fangled "diet" (i don't beleive it works but it is being promoted on youtube etc) tell her you're trying to get ripped and it's part of your diet.....





golfgttdi said:


> Yeah but if she gets clever she can look it up and the hcg diet consists of 250iu's a day and 500 calories a day. He'd prob eat that at breakfast!!! ;-)


It is the HCG diet, I actually have all the information on that, and the original Dr. Simeons work back in the 60's.

If you would like it, send me an email [email protected], the readme is 60 pages long and has all his work.

It actually does work, and is based on a 500 calorie Very Low Calorie Diet (VLCD), you have to load up on fats for 3 days prior.

It is not 250iu ED, it is from 100 to 125iu daily.

In the future, you can buy the 1500iu pregnyl stuff, but you can preload the insulin needles, put them in the fridge and hide them, you jab one then hide one in the fridge.

I am sure you can find a place to put that where she cant see.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> It is the HCG diet, I actually have all the information on that, and the original Dr. Simeons work back in the 60's.
> 
> If you would like it, send me an email [email protected], the readme is 60 pages long and has all his work.
> 
> ...


That would work, isn't that the average amount of calories burned during an 8 hr sleep :lol: .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mars said:


> That would work, isn't that the average amount of calories burned during an 8 hr sleep :lol: .


That is the diet, Lindora used it in her diets back in the late 70's and early 80's.

It is very popular in the States, they sell tons of kits that come with the HCG, bac water, needles, and the diet, you can buy them anywhere.

My wife did the diet, she did lose alot fast, it is very controlled, strict, and it does work, my brothers wife lost alot of weight on it as well.

I have most of the work that the original doctor did on it, and if anyone wants it, it explains everything.

I also have an excel file that tracked another persons results, at almost a pound a day.

It is not something I would do, but my wife swears by it, and so does my brothers wife, it is geared more for women for some reason, but very popular in the states.


----------

